# CARTRIDGE PICTURES



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

THE ENDURING AND ICONIC 30-06 SPRINGFIELD









THE INVINCIBLE AND MAJESTIC 300 WINCHESTER MAGNUM









THE HAMMER 338 WINCHESTER MAGNUM









THE LITTLE BIG THUMPER 358 WINCHESTER









THE THREE KINGS - 220GR - 208GR - 165GR IN 30-06


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's different, and cool. very nice.

deano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

neat :thumb:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Those are cool just missing one the Sexy .308 with 155's :wink:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

KurtR said:


> Those are cool just missing one the Sexy .308 with 155's :wink:


Yeah just did not have time to set up any more pictures. I like the 308 but I also like full busted examples of it so I post the 358Win


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a full bust from time to time


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice picks beartooth. Maybe I just found a use for that three yards of deep knap black velvet I bought years ago for double exposure pics.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

KurtR said:


> Nothing wrong with a full bust from time to time


Yeah, but it does not take away from the 308, great cartridge like you implied. :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Nice picks beartooth. Maybe I just found a use for that three yards of deep knap black velvet I bought years ago for double exposure pics.


Cool, that will work. :thumb:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Pretty pictures.
Do you want other pictures?

Pete


----------

